# Artifacture tank update



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is the tank you guys planted at Artifacture. The plants got happier when I added in CO2, but unfortunately we haven't had time to do much else. Both tanks are doing pretty well though, the lights are off on the shop tank so I don't have a picture of that right now. 

The shop tank is heavily stocked, but the other one currently has only a population of snails and algae. We could use some shrimp, bristlenose plecos, dither fish and discus. If anyone knows anyone willing to trade livestock for laser cutting or other services we offer, that would make it possible for us to stock the tank sooner than it would if we need to pay cash. 

Michael


----------

